# For anyone who's lost a loved one



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

I recieved a card today since I lost my horse and this is what the front says... It made me cry, but it also made me feel better. So here's to everyone who's ever lost a horse. 

_Don't cry for the horses
That life has set free
A million white horses
Forever to be

Don't cry for the horses
Now in God's hands
As they dance and they prance
To a heavenly band

They were ours as a gift
But never to keep
As they close their eyes
Forever to sleep

Their spirits unbound
On silver wings they fly
A million white horses
Against the blue sky

Look up into heaven
You'll see them above
The horses we lost
The horses we loved

Manes and tails flowing
They gallop through time
They were never yours
They were never mine

Don't cry for the horses
They will be back someday
When our time has come
They will show us the way

Do you hear that soft nicker
Close to your ear?
Don't cry for the horses
Love the ones that are here._


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats so sweet but sad. Thanks for sharing


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

That is lovely.

I am going to be saying goodbye more that hello in the next few years as I have a paddock full of oldies. 

I'll borrow that poem so I can read it again later

Thanks


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, please do save and share. You're welcome. =)


----------

